# Piranhas



## 88elliot88 (Jul 23, 2008)

My cousin was thinking about buying around 4 piranhas 

How many would you suggest getting?
and roughly what size tank would he need and other stuff to go with it?

all suggestions accepted


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

would need a large tank of about 150gallons for a group of 4, which is really the minimum amount you can keep. need low lighting as they cannot constrict their pupils, and so get very nervous with bight lights. need to be very well filtered.

but if you're getting them because they're "fierce" and "deadly", I wouldn't bother. They arnt anything like that, and hardly ever move. One of the most boring fish i have ever seen, tbh.


----------



## 88elliot88 (Jul 23, 2008)

thats what i say to my cousin but he seems too tranced by these videos of them ripping apart frogs n pink mice

chrz for teh advice


----------



## RoyalPython_=) (Jul 18, 2008)

Esfa said:


> would need a large tank of about 150gallons for a group of 4, which is really the minimum amount you can keep. need low lighting as they cannot constrict their pupils, and so get very nervous with bight lights. need to be very well filtered.
> 
> but if you're getting them because they're "fierce" and "deadly", I wouldn't bother. They arnt anything like that, and hardly ever move. One of the most boring fish i have ever seen, tbh.


I have to agree for the most part. I dont think they are boring i just think there are more intresting fish that you can get. Also tank size will depend on the species of piranha. Red bellies get about the size of a dinner plate. I would say you could keep 4 red bellies in a 6x2x2 tank but you need searous filteration


----------



## 88elliot88 (Jul 23, 2008)

what other exotic fish would you suggest other than piranhas?


----------



## RoyalPython_=) (Jul 18, 2008)

Some i would suggest would be, Discus, firemouths, convicts, blood parrots

thats just what i like


----------



## 88elliot88 (Jul 23, 2008)

ookkk thanks for ur help


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

Lake malawi chiclids are also a great option, they are like marine freshwater, they are very colourful and ooze with character and are (in some cases) very aggresive which make for great display fish.


----------



## 88elliot88 (Jul 23, 2008)

ok ill do some research on them, ive always wanted an agresive fish but never rely found time for fish as they are so plaine and simple


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

88elliot88 said:


> ok ill do some research on them, ive always wanted an agresive fish but never rely found time for fish as they are so plaine and simple


 
malawi cichlids are a bit like marmit love em or hate em,have to be honest they have no character at all.i went back to s/a c/a cichlids goes malawis are so boring.

fish with load of character

oscar
midas,red devil
green terror
convicts
group of fire mouths

plus so many others,i would stay clear of piranhas.


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

ive bought 2 piranhas what have been living together for ages and therye not boring fish, and they dont stay still in my tank... sometimes i will look at them and before i know it, ive missed a programme on the tele! imo, interesting fish


----------



## jacko19 (Jul 16, 2008)

88elliot88 said:


> what other exotic fish would you suggest other than piranhas?


 
If he wants fish with a real character and the power of RB's got to go for Oscars I've got 2 in a 600ltr tank and there amazing and such personalities they even let me touch let lol much more interesting then RB's


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

jacko19 said:


> If he wants fish with a real character and the power of RB's got to go for Oscars I've got 2 in a 600ltr tank and there amazing and such personalities they even let me touch let lol much more interesting then RB's


oscars are great fish,mine will jump out of the tank at feeding time.plus if he dont get the food first he will beat up the other fish.feeding time with most s/a c/a cichlids is great fun.:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## 88elliot88 (Jul 23, 2008)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> oscars are great fish,mine will jump out of the tank at feeding time.plus if he dont get the food first he will beat up the other fish.feeding time with most s/a c/a cichlids is great fun.:2thumb::2thumb:


never rely seen fish jumping out of the water bfore when they're getting fed ill have to look more into different kinds of fish and research different kinds. chrz for the advice


----------



## sparky1708 (Oct 5, 2007)

Gotta agree with the oscars as good display fish. Other larger cichlids can be entertaining too but do not always mix well with other species. 

If he wants a fun piranha get a 6x2 tank with good filtration and then splash out on a black piranha. They are deadly fish so its gotta be one only in the tank with no other species(other than tetras etc which can thrive due to their small size). My Black piranha would follow me as i walked past the tank and try to attack me. Totally different temperament to red bellies.

cheers
Mark : victory:


----------



## jacko19 (Jul 16, 2008)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> oscars are great fish,mine will jump out of the tank at feeding time.plus if he dont get the food first he will beat up the other fish.feeding time with most s/a c/a cichlids is great fun.:2thumb::2thumb:


 
yeah mine are so tame they will let me pick them out of the water not that i do this much my party trick jokes they seem to remember me and seing that bag of cichlid pellets open put a massive grin on there faces :flrt: them


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

jacko19 said:


> yeah mine are so tame they will let me pick them out of the water not that i do this much my party trick jokes they seem to remember me and seing that bag of cichlid pellets open put a massive grin on there faces :flrt: them


i dont let him jump out of the tank if i can help it,he has been on the floor a couple of times.he love to sulk it so funny watch him,i fed my fish prawns on day and so i went to hand feed my oscar.my large severum got to it before he did.well he went mad and starting chasing the severum round the tank.lol


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

88elliot88 said:


> thats what i say to my cousin but he seems too tranced by these videos of them ripping apart frogs n pink mice
> 
> chrz for teh advice


 
i dont agree feeding piranhas live food such as frogs.mice and large fish.there is no need to feed piranhas this kind of diet.its bang out of order to feed live food to piranhas.all people are doing is showing off,they dont need live food.:censor::censor:


----------



## jacko19 (Jul 16, 2008)

aggree live food is not needed although i have fed my oscars crickets before does that count :lol2:?.


----------



## melmel (May 20, 2008)

Oscarsssss alll the wayyyy!

i love these fish, they know when you walk into a room and come over to you, my ex had 2 and they were beats of a fish, grew bigger than my face!

but the lovelist fish ever <333


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

not keen on feeding piranah gold fish, but feeding them to an oscar is pretty kool.... ooo a gold fish 'gulp' :lol2:


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

i have been importing piranhas for years and i have just packed it in as i can handle all the deaths and exspencises its costing me know ,some people make out piranhas to be nasty animals but i can tell u i have had over £30,000 worth of piranhas go though my hands from when i started and i have had some nice ones aswell we also managed to import the biggest black piranha in the uk just a touch over 18" i have had wild caught reds wild caught caribe ,piraya,ternitzi and thats just of the pygo family then we move on to the real piranhas the solo fish that cant be kept together in a tank diamond rhoms,splio's,manny's,black piranhas from 2"-18" from all different parts of south america brazil,peru,venuzalia befor they banned exsporting of piranha and sting rays 

hear is one of mine had him a wile look though some of my other vids aswell plenty of piranhas there got lots of pics aswell 
YouTube - aggy 15" peru rhom


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

webby06_2007 said:


> i have been importing piranhas for years and i have just packed it in as i can handle all the deaths and exspencises its costing me know ,some people make out piranhas to be nasty animals but i can tell u i have had over £30,000 worth of piranhas go though my hands from when i started and i have had some nice ones aswell we also managed to import the biggest black piranha in the uk just a touch over 18" i have had wild caught reds wild caught caribe ,piraya,ternitzi and thats just of the pygo family then we move on to the real piranhas the solo fish that cant be kept together in a tank diamond rhoms,splio's,manny's,black piranhas from 2"-18" from all different parts of south america brazil,peru,venuzalia befor they banned exsporting of piranha and sting rays
> 
> hear is one of mine had him a wile look though some of my other vids aswell plenty of piranhas there got lots of pics aswell
> YouTube - aggy 15" peru rhom


 
the thing is web you understand the fish,you also understand the true character of the fish.i have seen so many paranhas been handed in to lfs cos they dont live up as a horror fish.so many people want them cos its cool to see a mouse of frog ripped apart.thats not fish keeping to me.: victory:


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

retri said:


> not keen on feeding piranah gold fish, but feeding them to an oscar is pretty kool.... ooo a gold fish 'gulp' :lol2:


why do you have to feed an oscar a gold fish? you dont know what parasites that fish is carrying.

i cant understand how anyone that keeps fish can do it.mybe i have gone soft in my old age..:blush:


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

tell me about it tony i have had piranhas given back to me because people think they are something they aint i have never fead any piranhas other fish at all i feed mine prawns and white bait and i repeat i do not feed any of my fish live food its rong and i hate it i remeber once i got over 200 1" caribe and i sold them for £10 each witch was dirt cheap i did loose a few of the weak ones that got bullied by the others but thats natural for fish with teeth together lol i wouldnt recommend anyone piranhas and if u do u need to go for a single species like a black piranha or something reason being is they are alot better and they wont end up killing each other for teritorys when bigger but everyone to there own mate i can only offer advice same as other people on hear weather u lisen to it is different


----------



## 88elliot88 (Jul 23, 2008)

webby06_2007 said:


> tell me about it tony i have had piranhas given back to me because people think they are something they aint i have never fead any piranhas other fish at all i feed mine prawns and white bait and i repeat i do not feed any of my fish live food its rong and i hate it i remeber once i got over 200 1" caribe and i sold them for £10 each witch was dirt cheap i did loose a few of the weak ones that got bullied by the others but thats natural for fish with teeth together lol i wouldnt recommend anyone piranhas and if u do u need to go for a single species like a black piranha or something reason being is they are alot better and they wont end up killing each other for teritorys when bigger but everyone to there own mate i can only offer advice same as other people on hear weather u lisen to it is different


 
so basicly piranhas are not what everyone thinks they are (fish thatl kill anything and rip it apart) out of the blue is there any type of fish that will actuly do that?


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

88elliot88 said:


> so basicly piranhas are not what everyone thinks they are (fish thatl kill anything and rip it apart) out of the blue is there any type of fish that will actuly do that?


piranhas are a very shy fish,not the killers you think they are.


----------



## soupdragon10 (Jul 27, 2008)

I rescued a couple of piranha being kept in a 12" tank (they are 6 and 4 inches respectively). I wouldn't recommend them as the most interesting fish (they tend to hover imobile most of the time). Their main activity is at feeding time when they dart out from their leafy bolt holes, consume food at a rapid rate, and then disappear again.


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

i have had loads of piranhas and i prefer my solo species of piranhas watch the vid this is my big one that i have now sold 

YouTube - aggy 15" peru rhom
watch some of my other vids aswell with my other piranhas i had i got red bellys on there somewere aswell


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

Archer fish are amazing(if thay are the ones i am thinking of)if i had the money and space i would defnatly get one of them and yes I know how big thay can get


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

piranhas are nice fish in that there scales have that nice glittery look but they are shy and skittish and need a huge tank, if you wanted something that is aggressive go for a snake head or something as i think a piranha would not live up to what you are hoping for


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

piranhas are nice like i said but i wouldnt bother going for a snake head either reason i say this they need a big tank aswell and grow massive fast if u want a piranaha go for a solo species like a black piranha dont grow like red bellys do u would be lucky to see an inch a year in a tank in the wild its different but thats because there water is to the right conditions we would never get our water the same as that :2thumb:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

webby06_2007 said:


> piranhas are nice like i said but i wouldnt bother going for a snake head either reason i say this they need a big tank aswell and grow massive fast if u want a piranaha go for a solo species like a black piranha dont grow like red bellys do u would be lucky to see an inch a year in a tank in the wild its different but thats because there water is to the right conditions we would never get our water the same as that :2thumb:


you can replicate wild water conditions quite easily if you know how. It's the space that most people provide that's the problem.

Not all snakeheads grow huge. channa bleheri (rainbow snakehead) only grow to about 6 inchs, plus they are mostly inactive so they don't need big tanks


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

sorry i didnt mean that its inpossible but u no what i mean well i think it would be hard to get it as dirty as the amazon river and a bit pointless but u no what i mean when i was importing wild caught piranhas i used to have all my tanks ph around 6 but in the wid its about 5.5 big ph differences can cause stress and death from wild caught to tank thats y i had my ph as low as possible fish from the wild need time to aclimatise i have seen people get fish from the wild put them in a tank were there ph is high and the fish go into a comer and look dead but with plenty of oxygen and a dark room 9 times out of 10 they come round


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

Esfa said:


> but if you're getting them because they're "fierce" and "deadly", I wouldn't bother. They arnt anything like that, and hardly ever move. One of the most boring fish i have ever seen, tbh.


my OH wants red bellies, i think ill show him this! ty :blush::whistling2::whip:


----------



## Smoovebeilm (Dec 5, 2011)

*Jonah Mowry, Bullied Gay Teen, Reveals Fear, Suicide Attempts In Brave Clip (VIDEO)*

A bullied teen's poignant video has caught the eye of the blogosphere over three months after it was originally posted. The clip, simply titled "Whats goin on..." and uploaded to YouTube in August, features eighth grader Jonah Mowry, who addresses the audience with a series of revealing notecards while Sia's "Breathe Me" plays in the background. "I've cut...a lot. I have scars. Suicide was an option...many times," Mowry confesses on two of the cards as he sobs in the video, which... READ HERE FOR MORE AND SEE THE SHOCKING AND SAD VIDEO


----------



## Jack0 (Sep 28, 2009)

that kids got another channel where he looks happy as larry


----------



## fenris wolf (May 26, 2011)

I like exodon paradox or the bucktooth tetra they dont get as big as red bellies and are still agreesive at feeding time.


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Smoovebeilm said:


> A bullied teen's poignant video has caught the eye of the blogosphere over three months after it was originally posted. The clip, simply titled "Whats goin on..." and uploaded to YouTube in August, features eighth grader Jonah Mowry, who addresses the audience with a series of revealing notecards while Sia's "Breathe Me" plays in the background. "I've cut...a lot. I have scars. Suicide was an option...many times," Mowry confesses on two of the cards as he sobs in the video, which... READ HERE FOR MORE AND SEE THE SHOCKING AND SAD VIDEO image image


Bumped a three year old thread to post spam?


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Dovii all the way....

Still need to get rid of some 2" juvis :whistling2:


----------

